# FX 8320 temperature control.



## Jripper (Jun 22, 2014)

I am in a bit of a tricky situation.
I have the FX 8320 and I have the Cooler Master Hyper 212x installed along with CM thermal fusion 400 paste.
Idle temp:- 16/17 and prime95 for two hours -> Core temperature is 52~53 degrees and socket is 68 degrees, which is fine I guess.

The problem is when I start gaming. Played battlefield 4 and watchdogs for about 2 hours. When I quit the game, HWmonitor showed that the cpu core temp had reached 68 degrees. Socket temp was 68 as well.

I guess the reason the temperature here is more than during prime95 test, is because of the extra heat being generated by the graphics card(GPU hits 67 degrees max. I am controlling temps using afterburner fan control).

So how do I keep cpu temps below 60 while gaming?

Will exhaust/intake fans help?? Currently I have a 140mm intake in the front and a 140 mm exhaust+120mm exhaust at the back and rear of the cabinet.


----------



## Techguy (Jun 22, 2014)

67C seems fine. Temps are good. Don't Worry. An exhaust might work if your graphics card is venting heat into the case.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 22, 2014)

^ You must have misread or misunderstood the post.
I am not worried about GPU temperature. 
I am worried about the rise in temperature of the cpu core. Apparently 62 is considered safe. And I am hitting 68 on the cores while gaming.
But prime95 for 2-3 hours cannot take it past 53.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2014)

What fan setup do you currently have?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 22, 2014)

Intake fans:- One 140mm in front of the hard drive bays.
Exhaust fans:- One 120 mm rear exhaust fan and One 140mm top exhaust.

The hyper 212x is set up horizontally. So it pulls air from the bottom and pushes it out the top towards the 140mm exhaust.

I think that is where the issue is. The 212x fan is pulling in the hot air from the GPU.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 22, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Intake fans:- One 140mm in front of the hard drive bays.
> Exhaust fans:- One 120 mm rear exhaust fan and One 140mm top exhaust.
> 
> The hyper 212x is set up horizontally. So it pulls air from the bottom and pushes it out the top towards the 140mm exhaust.
> ...



Right. 
Probably reorient it.
BTW 67 although is on higher side but still is safe IMO


----------



## Jripper (Jun 22, 2014)

Resetting the direction of the fan will be such a pain ~_~
But I guess I have to do it. If its reaching 67/68 in this weather,then it will surely reach 75 in the summers. And the safe temp is only 62. -_-


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 22, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Resetting the direction of the fan will be such a pain ~_~
> But I guess I have to do it. If its reaching 67/68 in this weather,then it will surely reach 75 *in the summers*. And the safe temp is only 62. -_-



What is it now? Winter?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Resetting the direction of the fan will be such a pain ~_~
> But I guess I have to do it. If its reaching 67/68 in this weather,then it will surely reach 75 *in the summers.* And the safe temp is only 62. -_-



It is already summer. Aren't you in India?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 22, 2014)

Umm...it isn't winter but it isn't as hot as it was a week or so ago. Rains have moved in so temperatures outside have dropped from 39/41 to 29/31.
That has to have an impact on the temperatures unless I am wrong.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 23, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> It is already summer. *Aren't you in India?*



it is the monsoon season in Kerala 




Jripper said:


> Intake fans:- One 140mm in front of the hard drive bays.
> Exhaust fans:- One 120 mm rear exhaust fan and One 140mm top exhaust.
> 
> The hyper 212x is set up horizontally. So it pulls air from the bottom and pushes it out the top towards the 140mm exhaust.
> ...



try a side intake fan.


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2014)

Do P95 test with small and large FFT. Post if there's any temps difference.
Use HWinfo for temp monitoring.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 24, 2014)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] Same result. Cpu isn't crossing 52 degrees. 

I'm fairly certain its reaching 67 during gaming because of the extra heat generated by the gpu.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jripper said:


> @topgear  Same result. Cpu isn't crossing 52 degrees.
> 
> I'm fairly certain its reaching 67 during gaming because of the extra heat generated by the gpu.



You can insert a piece of cardboard between the GPU and CPU cooler.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll try a side intake fan first. 
Is the coolermaster xtraflow good? I hear its for airflow and the sickleflows are for radiators are heatsinks since they are static pressure fans.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2014)

Jripper said:


> I'll try a side intake fan first.
> Is the coolermaster xtraflow good? I hear its for airflow and the sickleflows are for radiators are heatsinks since they are static pressure fans.



See you may use radiator fans for cabinets but reverse is not true.
Also the fans you selected are really bad when placed as intake with a grille. These fans will give a very annoying whistle. 

See actually your cooling is based on -ve pressure model (outgoing air > incoming air), this causes the hot air to be sucked back in, so instead of buying a new fan firstly try to do a +ve pressure setup where intake amount is greater. If that makes a difference let us know.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW if you want a new fan anyway I suggest you to get a high airflow fan like Xtraflo & place it as intake. 
Also if you could apply little tricks then may be you could use fan like Silverstone air pentrator AP-121 to direct a beam of air straight to either CPU or GPU.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

+ve air-flow is not at all good for cooling. Stick with -ve flow.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2014)

^ My bad I confused dust with cooling. 

This might Help : Airflow 101: Setting Up Your Fans and Keeping Your Computer Cool - Cooling - CPUs


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

^ Yup, 

+ve airflow - less dust, poor cooling

-ve airflow - better cooling, more dust.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jripper said:


> I'll try a side intake fan first.
> Is the coolermaster xtraflow good? I hear its for airflow and the sickleflows are for radiators are heatsinks since they are static pressure fans.



xtra flow fans are really  good.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 24, 2014)

[MENTION=119733]Chaitanya[/MENTION] I said I wanted the xtraflow ones mate  I know the sickleflows are for radiators which will however,work as intake fans too. Airflow fans perform poorly though when attached to radiators etc.

Does the xtraflow come with blue leds? :\ I find red LED annoying -_-


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jripper said:


> [MENTION=119733]
> Does the xtraflow come with blue leds? :\ I find red LED annoying -_-



yes. Cooler Master: XtraFlo 120 Blue LED


----------



## Jripper (Jun 24, 2014)

[MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] I can't find the blue ones on flipkart.  Any link to buy locally?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jripper said:


> [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] I can't find the blue ones on flipkart.  Any link to buy locally?



you will have to check yourself. i have no idea. first confirm with flipkart whether they have a blue led one in stock or not.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 27, 2014)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]  [MENTION=119733]Chaitanya[/MENTION]   [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION]   [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]

BEWARE LONG POST.

So I got a new fan (sickleflo 120mm,since xtraflo wasn't available in blue). I set it up as an intake fan at the bottom of the cabinet. And I reset the hyper 212x vertically despite coolermaster saying it isn't possible on am3+ boards. It was possible but it was difficult as the heatsink was right on top of the screws. took nearly 30 minutes of arm twisting to install the cooler.
And I observed some depressing results.

*Horizontal setup*(previous)

*Fan speed*:- 700 at low and 1300 max,despite the specification saying it can go up to 2200. I tried everything. speedfan,bios Q control,but nothing worked and max speed was 1300 rpm.
*temperatures*:- Idle:- 16-17 degrees(faulty maybe), average:- 24-30 degrees.
*Load*:- prime 95 for 3 hours:- 51 degrees max.
*Gaming*:- 69 degrees max (pulling in hot air from gpu).

*Vertical setup:-* (_which coolermaster says is not possible on am3+_)

*Fan speed*:- 800 low, max 2000 rpm.
*Temperatures*:- Idle:- 16-17, avg:- 24-30(same)
*Load*:- Prime95 3 hours:- 43 degrees max.
*Gaming*:- 48 degrees max.

So I was right about the cooler pulling in hot air from the gpu. But its sad to see that cooler master does not improve the architechture so that the cooler can be installed both ways in the am3+ socket. Kind of depressing considering it brings about a pretty big difference in temperatures.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Jripper said:


> [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]  [MENTION=119733]Chaitanya[/MENTION]   [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION]   [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]
> 
> BEWARE LONG POST.
> 
> ...



surprise/depress ?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 28, 2014)

No I meant depressing.  I was depressed because it performed worse when it was installed in the recommended way. It really shouldn't be that way ~_~ Coolermaster should look into this and fix this issue.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2014)

Holy Cr@p, 21 C difference ?? 
Really that's kind of disturbing for me..


----------



## Jripper (Jun 28, 2014)

^ I know right? :\
And that is achieved by setting the cooler in a way which cooler master says is not possible. -_- Admittedly it was very difficult to install,but still. :\
Perhaps if the fan spun faster in the horizontal setup,temps would have been lower,but the goddamn thing keeps maxing out at 1300.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2014)

by vertical did you mean cooler fan facing the gpu ? I've used my Hyper 212 in both position with sickleflow fans .. never had any RPM issue.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 28, 2014)

No, horizontal = cooler fan facing the gpu.
vertical:- cooler fan  facing the dvd drives in front.
And dunno why the fan refused to spin past 1300 in horizontal. I was using the stock fan. I think it is a CM blademaster.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 28, 2014)

Jripper said:


> No, horizontal = cooler fan facing the gpu.
> vertical:- cooler fan  facing the dvd drives in front.
> And dunno why the fan refused to spin past 1300 in horizontal. I was using the stock fan. I think it is a CM blademaster.



You got that wrong buddy. Horizontal is when the fan faces front panel and rear panel. Vertical is when it faces bottom and top.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 28, 2014)

What? @_@

But horizontal means this =>  _______

And vertical this=>  |


Seems like I said the right thing. Or am I missing something? @_@


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 28, 2014)

Jripper said:


> What? @_@
> 
> But horizontal means this =>  _______
> 
> ...



*i.imgur.com/KDXKBUf.png


----------



## Jripper (Jun 28, 2014)

Ah okay with respect to the fans.I was talking about the heatsink


----------

